# smallest "real" tractor...



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

wondering what would be the smallest production "real" tractor...

by "real", i mean where the engine and transmission form the main portion of the frame, just as in larger farming tractors...

especially interested in garden tractor (or smaller) with pto drive(s)...

william...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You might be looking at something used, in the range of a Kubota B7100. New would be the BX models. I can't think of any thing smaller. Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..William.. I moved you over here.. General Lawn Garden Tractor Forum ..


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Rugg carpet cut maybe?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Hardware.
Yep Kubota did offer some little mules years ago..B5100 and up,also Power King offer some units,sure many more companies out there had units over decades.


----------

